# Finally :)



## chika10blue

After 20 cycles TTC I FINALLY have my :bfp: :happydance: Really feels like a dream!
 



Attached Files:







frer!!.jpg
File size: 149.4 KB
Views: 54


----------



## MrsHamstra

Awww congrats! So gonna watch your story on youtube!


----------



## brittanyaliss

chika10blue said:


> After 20 cycles TTC I FINALLY have my :bfp: :happydance: Really feels like a dream!

Congrats......... H&H 9 months


----------



## Glowbug

Yay!!!!!! Congrats girl!!!!


----------



## helloeveryone

yay,,,,,so happy for you,
,injoy christmas knowing you have a little tiny baby growing in your belly...
xxxxx
:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## helloeveryone

keep us updated with more tests we all know will be doing lots more xx lol xx


----------



## foreverhappy

Pleased for you hun x


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:xmas7:

V xxx


----------



## Sommerfugl

Congratulations!


----------



## BumpHopes

chika10blue said:


> After 20 cycles TTC I FINALLY have my :bfp: :happydance: Really feels like a dream!

Congratulations!!:happydance:


----------



## storm4mozza

Congratulations on your pregnancy :happydance:


----------

